# Solved: sbcglobal.yahoo.com account settings in Outlook Express



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm trying to help a friend set-up his email settings in Outlook Express. Everything works as it it should with his Verizon email accounts, but he also has a *scbglobal.yahoo.com* email account that *will not send emails*. He can only receive emails sent to his sbcglobal.yahoo account.

*POP3* with:
Pop Server: *pop.sbcglobal.yahoo.com* 
SMTP Server: *smtp.sbcglobal.yahoo.com*

I've tried SMTP Outgoing Ports: *25, 587, 465 & 995* (I've tried these ports both *with*, *and without*, *secure connection using SSL*.

I've tried Outgoing mail with these servers *requires SMTP authentication*...*as well as without SMTP authentication*.

No issues with anti-virus or firewall preventing the sending of emails.

Any ideas?

I'm about ready to tell him to give up this sbcglobal.yahoo email address (which he only uses when he wants to remain anonymous) and obtain a couple more email accounts from Verizon.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Does your friend get a specific error message?


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

I do not recall the error number (believe it ended with an 'f' or multiple 'f's. The message said the smtp outgoing server did not connect.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

*Provider	----------------- SMTP Server*

*SBC Global (Yahoo Powered)	smtp.swbell.yahoo.com
SBC Global (Yahoo Powered)	smtp.snet.yahoo.com
SBC Global (Yahoo Powered)	smtp.ameritech.yahoo.com
SBC Global (Yahoo Powered)	smtp.flash.yahoo.com
SBC Global (Yahoo Powered)	smtp.wans.yahoo.com
SBC Global (Yahoo Powered)	smtp.pacbell.yahoo.com
SBC Global (Yahoo Powered)	smtp.nvbell.yahoo.com
SBC Global (Yahoo Powered)	smtp.prodigy.yahoo.com
SBC Global (Yahoo Powered)	smtp.sbcglobal.yahoo.com
SBC Yahoo DSL	smtp.sbcglobal.yahoo.com
sbcyahoo.dsl	smtp.sbcglobal.yahoo.com*

I'm a little confused about the SMTP server based on provider (shown above)...and whether I chose the correct SMTP outgoing server. My friends email address is [email protected] and he can receive emails under this address using POP server: pop.scbglobal.yahoo.com. Therefore I assume (yep - I know!) that the proper SMTP (outgoing) server address would be: smtp.sbcglobal.yahoo.com (as shown above). However, using this SMTP outgoing server will not allow him to send emails. He can only receive emails...


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm almost sure the error message number is: *0X800CCC0F*. It says (in part): Your server has unexpectedly terminated the connection.....


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

The settings for outgoing should be as follows.

On the Server Tab.
Outgoing server: smtp.sbcglobal.yahoo.com
My server requires authentication should be checked.
Log on using SPA: unchecked.
Account name should be the full address: [email protected]

On the Advanced tab.
Port:587
This server requires SSL: unchecked.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

throoper said:


> The settings for outgoing should be as follows.
> 
> On the Server Tab.
> Outgoing server: smtp.sbcglobal.yahoo.com
> ...


Done all that...with the exception of the account name being the actually email address instead of a chosen name. I thought the account name could be anything you wanted it to be, e.g. John Doe or John's Home Email. I know on the General tab that the actual email address needs to be where it says 'E-mail Address', but I didn't know it had to be in the 'Name' line also.

And something else (which could be very important)... the pop and smtp server address is sbcglobal.yahoo.com (ending in .com). Not being familiar with my friend's email address (i.e. giving it out to friends and contacts) I just assumed his email address ended with .com. But your example ends in .net. I'm sure he could not receive emails if the email address was incorrect (which he can). Did you just use .net by mistake? Or do all '[email protected]' email addresses through a Yahoo server end in .net?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

The naming on the General tab can be what you want.
The Mail Account name is internal for OE (how it displays in the properties dialog) so you know what the account is at a glance.
The Name line is just what will display to recipients and can be whatever you want.

The Account Name on the Server tab is the critical one. It's used by the server to identify you and for sbcglobal it needs to be the full email address.

I'm not sure if my using the .net was a mistake. I just typed it without thinking as every sbcglobal address on mail I've received had that. Double check his address to be sure which is right.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

throoper said:


> The naming on the General tab can be what you want.
> The Mail Account name is internal for OE (how it displays in the properties dialog) so you know what the account is at a glance.
> The Name line is just what will display to recipients and can be whatever you want.
> 
> ...


I believe the lack of the full Account Name is the problem. I was unaware that for sbcglobal the full email address was required. I had only used the prefix (which is all that is required for Verizon accounts that I use). I'll check that with my friend and correct it. Hopefully that'll take care of the problem.

Yes, I believe you're correct about sbcglobal email addresses ending in .net instead of .com. I'll have to make sure his email address is .net in the account setup.

Thank you... I'll let you know if this takes care of the problem.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Throoper,

That fixed it! :up:

Thanks a lot. I appreciate your help...and so does my friend.


----------

